# Short Trip too the Woods, Central Ohio



## nepenthes (May 5, 2013)

Nothing to fancy here, I was mostly on the hunt for some young Ant colonies. Didn't find any clustural's or any thing. Had a good walk through the woods though. I plan on going to the same area again. Pretty quite and allot of places to look for bugs. 

I did find a Scolopocryptops sexspinosus With an deformity on one of its tergites. (which I brought home).












And a Formica Ant mound ~2 ft in diameter. Probably Formica subsericea.







I did locate Aphaenogaster sp's, Crematogaster sp's, Camponotus americanus, Camponotus pennsylvanicus, And what looked like a recently deceased Myrmica alate. Other than that I saw some metallic green "tiger beetle's" and your generic forest bugs and grubs. If I knew more about Beetles I'm sure I would have something more interesting to share. I will try to get more photos next time I go. Which will be in the next week or so.


----------



## nepenthes (May 15, 2013)

Went out to the same area, Southern part of the woods though. 

Found some neat bugs!

Ohio Native Roach - Parcoblatta sps?
I'm not sure of the ID on these guys. But I grabbed what I believed to be 4 adults and 1 nymph. After doing some research I believe I have 4 females, maybe they will lay some ooths and I can find a male, and get them going. If not I can go collect some more to try and get the colony going.


















This is What I am keeping them in for now, with some of the wood I found them in!

I also found these neat things In the wood as well. They look like some kind of Katydid, any one know? Their were TONS of them in an old rotted log. Same kind of wood as the roaches. Im not getting very far at bugguide.net







And these neat Cicindela sexguttata, I love the difference in colors!













Hope you enjoyed the photos!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Shrike (May 15, 2013)

Cool finds.  Cicindella are absolutely gorgeous.  I think your mystery bug might be a camel cricket, Diestrammena asynamora.  What do you think?


----------



## nepenthes (May 15, 2013)

I thought it might be a camel cricket, most definitely a D. asynamora. Thanks Shrike!


----------



## Shrike (May 15, 2013)

Any time.  Keep the pictures coming!


----------



## nepenthes (May 15, 2013)

Ive got all summer to catch bugs, so Im sure there will be more photos. I just need to order some more glass vials that I am using to keep them in. Maybe I can get some new batteries for my DSLR, and an extension tube for macro's, maybe lol!


----------



## Shrike (May 15, 2013)

nepenthes said:


> and an extension tube for macro's, maybe lol!


We're in the same boat.  The kit lens isn't cutting it for me anymore.


----------



## nepenthes (May 16, 2013)

Yea, My DSLR has been in storage for quite a while. The batteries are pooped, so hopefully soon I can get back into playing with it again! What kind of equipment are you using?


----------



## Shrike (May 16, 2013)

nepenthes said:


> Yea, My DSLR has been in storage for quite a while. The batteries are pooped, so hopefully soon I can get back into playing with it again! What kind of equipment are you using?


Nikon D3100 with the standard kit lens.


----------



## nepenthes (May 18, 2013)

Nice, not a fan of Nikon though . I have a Cannon, with a few lenses. I am only playing with a Nikon Point and Shoot. It does the job till I can scrape up some spare cash for batteries for the camera.


----------

